# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  شواء مميز ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عيدكم مبارك
وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ..
أدري متأخرة بس الظروف دائماً هي اقوى
المهم انا اليوم جايبه الكم صور 
آخر سحور النا في بيت اخوي
وحبوا يخلونه مميز
كان يسوون النا سمك مشوي على الفحم
وعاد انا ماحبيت اخلي هالذكرى تروح عليي
كان اقوم اصور لي كم صورة
بس الصراحه صور الشوي مش انا الي صورتهم
لان كانوا الرجاله هم الي يسوونه
فعطيتهم الجوال وهم صوروا
انا كان عليي التصوير الداخلي لبقية الاغراض 
ماراح اطول عليكم بالهدرة وراح اخليكم تشوفون 
الشواء المميز الي عندنا يمكن تتحسرون اشوي  :wink: 
.
.
واول شي راح اراويكم صور السلطة العذاااااااب
الي من تحت ديات مرت اخي 
هذي وهي بعد ماخلصنا التقطيع  

 
وهذي مع بداية وضع الطماطم 
 
وهذا بعد ماوضعنا عليها الطماطم والليمون 
 
والصراحه هاللقطة مااحبيت افوتها عليكم لانها مرة عذاب طلعت
ومع انعكاسات الفلاش على قطرات الليمون خلاها تصير رهيبه 

 

وهذي بعد عملية الخلط البسيطه 
 
 

وهذي صور لعصير الليمون بالنعناع يم يمييييييي  :wink:  

 
والصور الحين للسمك والربيان قبل الشوي  :wink:  
 
 

في صور كتيرة للسمك بس زهقت اعدلهم واجد لانهم  :noworry: 
راح نشويه بس في الرد الثاني
انتظروني دقايق بس
و راجعه لكم مع روائح السمك المشوي 
يم يم  :wink:  .. 
يتبــــــــــــــــع <<<

----------


## همس الصمت

.
.
ورجعت مع روائح شواء السمك  
هذا اول مابدأوا يحطون السمك على الفحم 
 
 
وهذا وهم يقلبون فيه 
 

 
 

 
وهذا تقريبا باتدأ يصير تمام التمام 
 

وهذا خلاص انتهى و صار جاهز للآكل 
 
 
 
وهذا الربيان  
 

وبينما هم كانوا على وشك الانتهاء من كمية السمك 
قمنا بتجهيز العيش  

وهذا صحن من صحون العيش 
بعد ماصبينا عليه الزبدة  :wink:  


وهذي صورة لصحن السلطه بعد ماتم التوزيع .. 
 
وهذي صور للسمك وماقدروا لما شافوه
قاموا ياكلون فيه قبل نحطه على السفرة 
 
 
 

وبعدها تم وتوزيع الصحون والسمك وتم اكله بالهناء والعافية
على قلوبنا .. 
واي صح نسيت صورت الكم
صحن عيش ولبن للي مايحبون ياكلون السمك
وإللي زعلوا لما دروا ان الي راح ينشوى سمك وربيان بس
وقالواا نبي لحم ودجاج
وصرنا نعايرهم ونقول الهم سهم الزعلان حلووو
خخخخخخخخخخ 
 
وتمت الصور ..
رايكم يهمني ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..
همـــــ الصمت ــــــــــس ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآإح الورد ، 
آني مآإدري وش إلآ دخلني هآلوقت  :toung:  ، 
مع إني مآإحب السمك بس والله الشكل يجووع  :toung:  .. 
عليكم بآإلف عآإفيه :) ، 
وتصوير مره نآإيس .. 
تسلم الإيدين يآإرب ، 
ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه  همووس.. 
وكل عآإم وآنتين بآإلف خير ،، 
لآخلآ ولآعدم 
تحيآإتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله عليكم ..

سحور مميز ..

وتصوير رائع ..

الله يعطيكم العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكه القلوب

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  :wacko: 

يم يم يم والله قعدت اتخيل الريحه والطعم 


من جد أشتهيته أحب الربيان المشوي :embarrest: 


الاجواء حلووووووووه والجمعه ونااااااسه الله يدومها عليكم

تصوير أكثر من رائع

على قلوبكم بالف عافيه 

والله يعيده عليكم كل سنه في خير وصحه وسلامه

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالهنااء والعاافيه 
تصوير راائع وسحوور اروع
 تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## صفآء الروح

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله ويش ها الحركات هموووس
السمك شكلها يشهي مررررررررة
مع اني ما احب هذي النوعية من السمك
الله يعطيكم الف الف عافية
تسلم ايادي الي سوت والي صورت والي اكلت
وايادي الي نزلت الصور لينا اكيد
الله يعطيش العافية هموس
ما ننحرم من روعة جديدك
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله 

الاكل جماعه ومشاوي مممممممم روعه

ذكرتينا بزمان نروح البحر ايام الاعياد وشوي بكل الانواع من الصباح ههه

عليكم بالف الف عافيه

الشكل تحطييييييييييييم عوافـــــــــي

تحياتي لك

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم 

صور رائعة جدا 

وسحور أروع بصراحة ,, مع انى ما احب السمك لكن شكله يشهى

بالعافية عليكم يارب 

يعطيكى ألف عافية اختى هموس

دمتى بكل الخير 

تحيتى ..~

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكله مره حلو
بالهناء والشفاء على قلوبكم :)
سفره دايمه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبااا هموووووووس...
كل عام وانتي بخير ياقلبي وعيدش مبااارك ...
بصراااحه كان سحووور حلووو وشهي ومميز ...
فعلا الصور حليووووة وتشهي معني مااحب السمك والربيان المشوي ...
بس كأني شميييت رواائحهم هههههه ...
ع كلا غناتي مااخفيش السلطه لذيييييييذه وعصير الليمون الذ...
صور رااائعه ومميززززة ...
سلمت يمناااكِ ع التغطية الشهيه ...
والله يدوم هالنعمه عليكم ويدووم السحووور والفطور وكل شيء ...
الله يعطيج الف الف عاااااااافيه...
ماننحرم تغطياتكِ الحلوووة...
دمتي بامان الباري...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يآآهلآ
هموووسة حرآآم عليش تعرفيني اموــوت بالسمك والربيآآن 
مو قادرة أقوم خلآص
جنوني سمك مشوي وسلطة وليمون و..!
كل شي ابغاه حطيتيه على السفرة 
جدي تحسريني
اشوفه وأتخيل اني اكلـــــــــــــة شي مو طبيعي
يلآلآ استنى الوالدة تقعد وباقوليها تسوي اليوم اليوم ..!
لو اقولش باطلع السمك وباحطها قدآم الامر الواقع هههههههههه}
بجد شي رهيب اتخيل الطعم الحين اني وريحته الله ..!
شي خيآآلي احس رهيييييب <<<رآحت فيها البنية ..!
ولآ عاد هالسمكة الي فاتحه فمها 

أول ماشفتها اني الا فتحت فمي ...!
همووسة ]
تصوير حلووووو 
وأكل احلى
كل شي في هالصفحة حلوووووو السلطة الربيان والعيش وكوووــول شي بس صحن عيش واللبن :Pههههههههه
موفقة خيه لكل خير 
ونستيني بالصور وشهيني للسمك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واو اجواء روعه 
بس ريحه الله يعين
تغطية روعه غناتي
وسحور حركات ومميز .....سمك انصاف الليالي ...حرام
الله المعين
ويعطيش العافية

----------


## همس الصمت

> صبآإح الورد ،
> صباح الفل والياسمين على الناس العسل ..
> 
> آني مآإدري وش إلآ دخلني هآلوقت  ،
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عشان نحسرك
> ههههههههههههههه 
> مع إني مآإحب السمك بس والله الشكل يجووع  ..
>  
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيك ملامح حبيبتي
حضورك جميل لاحرمني الله منه ...
وخلاص المرة الجاية راح احسبك معنا  :wink: 
وراح اعطيك صحن سمك ويش حلاته  :noworry:   :wink: 
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم ورحمة والله وبركاته ..
> 
> وعليكم من الله الاف التحايا وازكى السلام ..
> ماشاء الله عليكم ..
> 
> 
> سحور مميز ..
> شكراً لك اخي ..
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيك اخوي
حضور اسعدني 
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو  
> يم يم يم والله قعدت اتخيل الريحه والطعم 
> ههههههههههههههههه 
> 
> من جد أشتهيته أحب الربيان المشوي
> خلاص تعالي واعطيك صحن ويش كبره  
> 
> الاجواء حلووووووووه والجمعه ونااااااسه الله يدومها عليكم
> جميعاً يارب .. 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ ملوكة
حضور اسعدني
الله لاحرمني من هالطلة الحلوة يارب ..
وصحنك جاهز مري اخذيه  :wink: 
الله يعطيك الف مليون عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> بالهنااء والعاافيه 
> الله يعافيك اخوي
> تصوير راائع وسحوور اروع
> تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير



ياهلا فيك اخوي نبراس
حضور لاعدمته ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ياعلي يجنن شكل السمك والربيان المشوي
عليكم بألف عافيه 
وكل عام وأنتم بالصحه والعافيه
وربي ما يفرق جمعتكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
تصوير خطيييير وسحور أخطر  :wink: 
بالعافيه حبيبتي
كل المودة 



أمنيات

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..
> 
> ما شاء الله ويش ها الحركات هموووس
> 
> السمك شكلها يشهي مررررررررة
> يم يم
> مع اني ما احب هذي النوعية من السمك
> وحتى أنا بس الصراحه الطعم كان رهييييييييب
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ نهوض غناتي
اسعدني جمال حضورك
الله لايحرمني من جمال وروعة حضورك يارب ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> ماشاء الله 
> 
> الاكل جماعه ومشاوي مممممممم روعه
> 
> ذكرتينا بزمان نروح البحر ايام الاعياد وشوي بكل الانواع من الصباح ههه
> 
> عليكم بالف الف عافيه
> الله يعافيك غناتي ..
> 
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا بروعة حضورك غناتي
الله لايحرمني جمال وروعة حضورك
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> صور رائعة جدا 
> الاروع جمال حضورك خيي ..
> 
> وسحور أروع بصراحة ,, مع انى ما احب السمك لكن شكله يشهى
> 
> بالعافية عليكم يارب 
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيك أخوي
اسعدني جمال حضورك
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> شكله مره حلو
> بالهناء والشفاء على قلوبكم :)
> سفره دايمه



الله يعافيك غناتي
حضور لاعدمته يارب ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير..

----------


## همس الصمت

> مرحبااا هموووووووس...
> مراحب ياهلا وغلا شذوي ..
> كل عام وانتي بخير ياقلبي وعيدش مبااارك ...
> وأنتِ بالف خير وصحة وسلامة يارب
> والله يبارك بعمرك يارب ..
> ومن العايدين السعيدين يارب ..
> بصراااحه كان سحووور حلووو وشهي ومميز ...
> 
> فعلا الصور حليووووة وتشهي معني مااحب السمك والربيان المشوي ...
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ شذوي غناتي
حضور يسعد قلبي دوم يالغالية
الله لايحرمني روعة حضورك يارب
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> يآآهلآ
> ياهلا وغلا والله ..
> هموووسة حرآآم عليش تعرفيني اموــوت بالسمك والربيآآن 
> مو قادرة أقوم خلآص
> هههههههههههههه 
> خلاص حياكِ معنا بعطيك كل السمك والربيان 
> جنوني سمك مشوي وسلطة وليمون و..!
> كل شي ابغاه حطيتيه على السفرة 
> تعالي اخذي نصيبك 
> ...



 
ياهلا وغلا فيك حبيبتي
واول مرة احس ان فيه وحدة تموت في السمك هيك
عليك بالف عافية التحسير  :wink: 
وحياك البيت واسويه لك من عيوني الثنتين  :wink: 
الله يعطيك الف عافية على الحضور المتميز
لاخلا ولاعدم يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> واو اجواء روعه 
> بس ريحه الله يعين
> الريحه حلوة ويش حلاتها 
> تغطية روعه غناتي
> وسحور حركات ومميز .....سمك انصاف الليالي ...حرام
> هههههههههههههه
> متعودين غناتي 
> الله المعين
> ويعطيش العافية



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ عفاف
حضور رائع
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> ياعلي يجنن شكل السمك والربيان المشوي
> 
> عليكم بألف عافيه 
> الله يعافيك يارب ..
> وكل عام وأنتم بالصحه والعافيه
> وانتي بخير وصحه وسلامة يارب ..
> وربي ما يفرق جمعتكم بحق محمد وآل محمد
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ امنيات حبيبتي
حضور اسعدني
الله لايرحمني تواصلك الجميل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله همووووس ويش هالتحسيررر اللي مو طبيعي :)
وه يااا حبني له *_^
وللسلطه شكلهاا مرره عذاااب
وعصير الليموون اللي ما اقاومه { ابغى منه هههه } 
متى بتعزميني عليه هههه >> امزح كف 
الله يعطييك العافيه على هييك تحسيرر 
وان شااء الله سفره دايمه 
والله لا يفرق جمعكم بالخير والسعاده ياارب
موفقه غنااااتي لكل خير وصلااح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


ياالله ..الصووور رهيييبة ...

ماشاء الله ...قبل كل شي شكل السلطة غيييير طبيعي يجنن ...

وطبعاً صور الشووووي حماااس...

ومع تعليقاتك الخفيفة الدم أحلى وأحلى....   :)

عوافي عليكم الجمعة ...والشووي.... 



سلمت عدستك الرائعة ...

موفقة عزيزتي لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

ههههه أحلى شي السلطه ..~
بس أبي معهآ زيت الزيتون وشويه فلفل هههه <~ طيري .. 
تسلميين هموس .. 
مـآننح ـرم ..!

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..
> 
> ما شاااء الله همووووس ويش هالتحسيررر اللي مو طبيعي :)
> وه يااا حبني له *_^
> 
> وللسلطه شكلهاا مرره عذاااب
> عذابين مش واحد 
> وعصير الليموون اللي ما اقاومه { ابغى منه هههه } 
> ...



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ عوامية غناتي
حضور جميل لاعدمته يارب ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> 
> 
> ياالله ..الصووور رهيييبة ...
>  
> ماشاء الله ...قبل كل شي شكل السلطة غيييير طبيعي يجنن ...
> يم يمييييييييييي 
> وطبعاً صور الشووووي حماااس... 
> ومع تعليقاتك الخفيفة الدم أحلى وأحلى.... :)
> ...



ياهلا وغلا بدموعه 
حضور متميز لاحرمني الله منه ومن قلبك الطيب ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ههههه أحلى شي السلطه ..~
> بس أبي معهآ زيت الزيتون وشويه فلفل هههه <~ طيري .. 
> ههههههههههه
> ترى فيها كل شي تبينه
> يعني الطعم عذااااااااااب ومميز ..وتحسير بعد 
> تسلميين هموس .. 
> مـآننح ـرم ..!



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ كبرياء
حضورك اسعدني
لاحرمني الله روعة حضورك الجميل ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب  حبيبتي هموس 

يعطيك العافية على الصور المميزة  

عليكم با العافية  

ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمتي بود

----------


## همس الصمت

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> مراحب حبيبتي هموس 
> مراحب ياهلا والله ...
> 
> يعطيك العافية على الصور المميزة 
> الله يعافيك ويخليك يارب ..
> 
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ سويت غناتي
حضور جميل اسعدني ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

